# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Onnibus Flex -väriset autot

## eemeli113

Tähän ketjuun voisi kerätä havaintoja Flex-värisistä autoista.

Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 34 kpl:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003

Koiviston Auto Oy, 10 kpl
266 KBF-666, Kabus TC6, 2005
320 TZS-900, Kabus KC6, 2015
321 TZS-901, Kabus KC6, 2015
322 TZS-902, Kabus KC6, 2015
323 TZS-903, Kabus KC6, 2015
324 TZS-904, Kabus KC6, 2015
359 KNG-959, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2008
371 VZZ-371, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
384 HKY-684, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2009
390 FHP-349, Scania Lahti Eagle, 2006

Koskilinjat Oy, 6 kpl
206 BVY-361, Volvo 9700H NG, 2010
207 YHJ-507, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
214 GNC-795, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
215 TJY-495, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2007
216 SHG-307, Volvo 9700HD, 2003
222 XIB-288, Volvo Lahti 560 Eagle, 1998

Kuopion Liikenne Oy, 9 kpl
19 YHJ-504, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
20 EXZ-437, Volvo Lahti Eagle, 2004
39 EOH-953, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
57 SLF-457, Kabus TC6, 2003
62 SRF-762, Kabus TC6, 2003
72 SRF-772, Kabus TC6, 2003
125 GMZ-852, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
126 GMZ-846, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
127 GMZ-827, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008

Satakunnan Liikenne Oy, 8 kpl
3 XLF-481, Volvo 9700H, 2003
12 FLL-459, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
14 FLL-447, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
15 FLL-449, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
16 FLL-448, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
19 FLL-455, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
20 FLL-452, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
21 FGI-581, Volvo 9700H, 2004

----------


## VX97

Jos tänne voi laittaa kuvia OB Flexistä niin tässä olis kuvaa 31.5 perjantailta
Autot SatLi 15 ja 19 Porin Matlahuollossa


Satli 3, en muista millä linjalla tämä oli

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjat 201 IMR-637 on myös Flex-väreissä.

----------


## eemeli113

Satakunnassa maalattuina nyt myös 10 XLF-482, 18 FLL-462 ja 22 FGI-582.

----------


## aki

Tulevatkohan nuo OBflex autot saamaan jatkossa yhtenäisen numeroinnin kun ovat kuitenkin saman brändin alla?

----------


## Star 701

> Tulevatkohan nuo OBflex autot saamaan jatkossa yhtenäisen numeroinnin kun ovat kuitenkin saman brändin alla?



Tuskin, epäilen asiaa suuresti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:57 ----------




> Tähän ketjuun voisi kerätä havaintoja Flex-värisistä autoista.
> 
> Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 35 kpl:
> 
> Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
> 344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003
> 
> Koiviston Auto Oy, 11 kpl
> 266 KBF-666, Kabus TC6, 2005
> ...



Koiviston #358 on myös OnniBus Flex värityksessä nykyään.

----------


## eemeli113

Satakunnan 7 XLF-483 ja Koskilinjojen 225 XUS-398 ovat kokeneet punastumisen kesäkuun aikana. Satakuntalaisista peruskorjatuista Volvoista maalaamatta lienee enää ainoastaan 1 ja 24.

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustan tällaisella Mikkeliin ja hinta on 15,70. VR:n säästölippu on samanhintainen. Sattumaa vai ? Vai voiko vetää johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## eemeli113

Vuorelan YVR-166 Flex-väreissä. Kuva instagramissa

----------


## antsa

Koivisto 291 Kabus TC6 on nyt myös Flex-väreissä

----------


## Melamies

Uusissa punaharmaissa väreissä oleva rahtiperämahuri n:o 215 näkyi käryävän lauantaina Tervolassa.

----------


## antsa

Koivisto 267 KBF-667 myös punainen.

----------


## eemeli113

Jäänyt mainitsematta jo kesällä maalattu Koskilinjat 226 XUS-397.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Mutta mikäs se on joku Volvo 9700 Onnibus-teipeissä, muttei ole Flex, vaan ihan tavallinen Onnibus? Näin semmoisen tänään.

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta mikäs se on joku Volvo 9700 Onnibus-teipeissä, muttei ole Flex, vaan ihan tavallinen Onnibus? Näin semmoisen tänään.


Varmaan toi Atro Vuolteen auto, https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BPH-639

----------


## antsa

Koivisto 269 KBF-669 myös punainen.

----------


## eemeli113

*Päivitetty lista 24.9.2019*

Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 46 kpl:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003

Koiviston Auto Oy, 14 kpl
266 KBF-666, Kabus TC6, 2005
267 KBF-667, Kabus TC6, 2005
269 KBF-669, Kabus TC6, 2005
291 KBF-691, Kabus TC6, 2005
320 TZS-900, Kabus KC6, 2015
321 TZS-901, Kabus KC6, 2015
322 TZS-902, Kabus KC6, 2015
323 TZS-903, Kabus KC6, 2015
324 TZS-904, Kabus KC6, 2015
358 MNP-505, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
359 KNG-959, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2008
371 VZZ-371, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
384 HKY-684, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2009
390 FHP-349, Scania Lahti Eagle, 2006

Koskilinjat Oy, 9 kpl
201 IMR-637, Volvo 9700H, 2002
206 BVY-361, Volvo 9700H NG, 2010
207 YHJ-507, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
214 GNC-795, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
215 TJY-495, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2007
216 SHG-307, Volvo 9700HD, 2003
222 XIB-288, Volvo Lahti 560 Eagle, 1998
225 XUS-398, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
226 XUS-397, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009

Kuopion Liikenne Oy, 9 kpl
19 YHJ-504, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
20 EXZ-437, Volvo Lahti Eagle, 2004
39 EOH-953, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
57 SLF-457, Kabus TC6, 2003
62 SRF-762, Kabus TC6, 2003
72 SRF-772, Kabus TC6, 2003
125 GMZ-852, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
126 GMZ-846, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
127 GMZ-827, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008

Satakunnan Liikenne Oy, 12 kpl
3 XLF-481, Volvo 9700H, 2003
7 XLF-483, Volvo 9700H, 2003
10 XLF-482, Volvo 9700H, 2003
12 FLL-459, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
14 FLL-447, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
15 FLL-449, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
16 FLL-448, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
18 FLL-462, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
19 FLL-455, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
20 FLL-452, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
21 FGI-581, Volvo 9700H, 2004
22 FGI-582, Volvo 9700H, 2004

Vuorelan Liikenne Oy, 1 kpl
8 YVR-166, Volvo 9700H NG, 2011

----------


## joht. Nyman

> *Päivitetty lista 24.9.2019*
> 
> Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 46 kpl:
> 
> Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
> 344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003


Hetkinen, mikäs juttu tämä on ja ennen kaikkea miksi?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hetkinen, mikäs juttu tämä on ja ennen kaikkea miksi?


Tällainen juttu, linjakilpi kertonee, miksi.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Muistelen nähneeni jonkin Scalankin Onnibus Flex -teipeissä täällä Helsingissä. Ilmeisesti samanlainen tehtävä silläkin on.

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA 287 punertuu seuraavaksi.

----------


## kalle.

Ja EXZ-490, Kabus 3, on myös saanut jo neljännen väriasunsa, onnibus siis nykyisin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA 282 puna-harmaa, mutta vielä ilman teippejä.

----------


## kalle.

EXZ-492, Kabus 3, on myös onnibus nyt

----------


## antsa

Flex on myös Satakunta 1 AZM-954.

----------


## eemeli113

Toisessa ketjussa tulikin jo mainituksi, että FNU-698 on tullut H. Ukkoselta konserniin. Tämä Flex-värinen 9700H NG mennee Kuopion Liikenteelle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Toisessa ketjussa tulikin jo mainituksi, että FNU-698 on tullut H. Ukkoselta konserniin. Tämä Flex-värinen 9700H NG mennee Kuopion Liikenteelle.


FNU-700 näkyi myös tänään, ulkoisesti samantyyppinen.

----------


## Star 701

> Toisessa ketjussa tulikin jo mainituksi, että FNU-698 on tullut H. Ukkoselta konserniin. Tämä Flex-värinen 9700H NG mennee Kuopion Liikenteelle.


Tosiaan pari teli-Volvoa menossa Kuopion Liikenteelle Helsinki-Oulu pikavuorolle, tuo mainittu FNU-700 ilmeisesti toinen noista Kuopion autoista.

----------


## antsa

Tuo FNU-698 on 41 Kuopiossa ja uskoisin että FNU-700 saa numeron 42. Molemmat siis Flex-värisiä. Satakunnalta värin saaneita mm. 190,192 ja 199 Kabussit.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jos en ihan väärin nähnyt, niin puna-harmaana ilman teippejä on KA 297.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Satakunnan Liikenne #193 (EXZ-493) havaittu OnnibusFLEX-värityksessä 1.11.2019.

Satakunnan Liikenne #195 (EXZ-495) havaittu blondina ilman yrityksen nimitarroitusta, joten lienee pian OBF.

----------


## eemeli113

*Päivitetty lista 2.11.2019*

Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 56 kpl:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003

Koiviston Auto Oy, 17 kpl
266 KBF-666, Kabus TC6, 2005
267 KBF-667, Kabus TC6, 2005
269 KBF-669, Kabus TC6, 2005
282 KBF-682, Kabus TC6, 2005
287 KBF-687, Kabus TC6, 2005
291 KBF-691, Kabus TC6, 2005
297 KBF-697, Kabus TC6, 2004
320 TZS-900, Kabus KC6, 2015
321 TZS-901, Kabus KC6, 2015
322 TZS-902, Kabus KC6, 2015
323 TZS-903, Kabus KC6, 2015
324 TZS-904, Kabus KC6, 2015
358 MNP-505, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
359 KNG-959, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2008
371 VZZ-371, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
384 HKY-684, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2009
390 FHP-349, Scania Lahti Eagle, 2006

Koskilinjat Oy, 9 kpl
201 IMR-637, Volvo 9700H, 2002
206 BVY-361, Volvo 9700H NG, 2010
207 YHJ-507, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
214 GNC-795, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
215 TJY-495, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2007
216 SHG-307, Volvo 9700HD, 2003
222 XIB-288, Volvo Lahti 560 Eagle, 1998
225 XUS-398, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
226 XUS-397, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009

Kuopion Liikenne Oy, 11 kpl
19 YHJ-504, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
20 EXZ-437, Volvo Lahti Eagle, 2004
39 EOH-953, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
41 FNU-698, Volvo 9700H NG, ?
42 FNU-700, Volvo 9700H NG, ?
57 SLF-457, Kabus TC6, 2003
62 SRF-762, Kabus TC6, 2003
72 SRF-772, Kabus TC6, 2003
125 GMZ-852, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
126 GMZ-846, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
127 GMZ-827, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008

Satakunnan Liikenne Oy, 17 kpl
1 AZM-954, Volvo 9700H, 2002
3 XLF-481, Volvo 9700H, 2003
7 XLF-483, Volvo 9700H, 2003
10 XLF-482, Volvo 9700H, 2003
12 FLL-459, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
14 FLL-447, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
15 FLL-449, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
16 FLL-448, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
18 FLL-462, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
19 FLL-455, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
20 FLL-452, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
21 FGI-581, Volvo 9700H, 2004
22 FGI-582, Volvo 9700H, 2004
190 EXZ-490, Kabus TC6, 2004
192 EXZ-492, Kabus TC6, 2004
193 EXZ-493, Kabus TC6, 2004
199 EXZ-499, Kabus TC6, 2004

Vuorelan Liikenne Oy, 1 kpl
8 YVR-166, Volvo 9700H NG, 2011

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA 284 punertunut myös.

----------


## antsa

Nuo Kuopion 41 ja 42 ovat 2009 vuosimallia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA 283 on Flex-väreissä.

----------


## kallio843

Satakuntalaisten #47 on para-aikaa Ruhassa laitettavana Flexiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA 281 on Flex-väreissä.

----------


## Star 701

> *Päivitetty lista 18.01.2020*
> 
> Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 56 kpl:
> 
> Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
> 344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003
> 
> Koiviston Auto Oy, 16 kpl
> 266 KBF-666, Kabus TC6, 2005
> ...



Koiviston #384 on siirtynyt Kuopioon, ja aikaisemmin Kuopiossa liikkuneet rahtiautot autot #19 YHJ-504, ja #20 EXZ-437 ovat jäämässä kuuleman mukaan varalle.

----------


## antsa

Tuohon listaan ainakin Satakunta 194 EXZ-494 joka oli jossain kuvassa Helbillä punaiseksi maalattuna.

----------


## ripperi

> Koiviston #384 on siirtynyt Kuopioon, ja aikaisemmin Kuopiossa liikkuneet rahtiautot autot #19 YHJ-504, ja #20 EXZ-437 ovat jäämässä kuuleman mukaan varalle.


Tuo #348 sai kuopiossa kylkinumeron #22.

----------


## bernemi

Myöskin Satakunnan Kabus #196 on Flexattu.

----------


## antti

18.01.2020 listauksen mukaan 56 auton keskimääräinen vuosimalli on 2006,8

----------


## eemeli113

Koiviston Auton #346 FFF-746 näyttäisi siirtyneen Onnibus.comin käyttöön numerolle #399. Oranssit KA-raidat on maalattu pois näkyvistä ja tyhjää valkoista aluetta koristaa *OnnibusFLEX*-teipit.

----------


## antsa

Samoin Koivisto 361 XYP-761 on 398 OB Flex

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koskilinjoille tullut käytetty B12B 9700H -teli, 213, FOM-253 ja toki Flexin punainen.

----------


## eemeli113

*Päivitetty lista 12.3.2020*

Nykyiset Onnibus Flex -väritykseen maalatut/teipatut autot, yhteensä 65 kpl:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, 1 kpl
344 BZU-395, Volvo 8700LE, 2003

Koiviston Auto Oy, 19 kpl
266 KBF-666, Kabus TC6, 2005
267 KBF-667, Kabus TC6, 2005
269 KBF-669, Kabus TC6, 2005
281 KBF-681, Kabus TC6, 2005
282 KBF-682, Kabus TC6, 2005
283 KBF-683, Kabus TC6, 2005
284 KBF-684, Kabus TC6, 2004
287 KBF-687, Kabus TC6, 2005
291 KBF-691, Kabus TC6, 2005
297 KBF-697, Kabus TC6, 2004
320 TZS-900, Kabus KC6, 2015
321 TZS-901, Kabus KC6, 2015
322 TZS-902, Kabus KC6, 2015
323 TZS-903, Kabus KC6, 2015
324 TZS-904, Kabus KC6, 2015
358 MNP-505, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
359 KNG-959, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2008
371 VZZ-371, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
390 FHP-349, Scania Lahti Eagle, 2006

Koskilinjat Oy, 9 kpl
201 IMR-637, Volvo 9700H, 2002
206 BVY-361, Volvo 9700H NG, 2010
207 YHJ-507, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
213 FOM-253, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
214 GNC-795, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
215 TJY-495, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2007
216 SHG-307, Volvo 9700HD, 2003
222 XIB-288, Volvo Lahti 560 Eagle, 1998
225 XUS-398, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
226 XUS-397, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009

Kuopion Liikenne Oy, 12 kpl
19 YHJ-504, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
20 EXZ-437, Volvo Lahti Eagle, 2004
22 HKY-684, Volvo 9700HD NG, 2009, aikaisemmin Flex-KA 384
39 EOH-953, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
41 FNU-698, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
42 FNU-700, Volvo 9700H NG, 2009
57 SLF-457, Kabus TC6, 2003
62 SRF-762, Kabus TC6, 2003
72 SRF-772, Kabus TC6, 2003
125 GMZ-852, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
126 GMZ-846, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008
127 GMZ-827, Scania OmniExpress 340, 2008

Onnibus.com Oy, 2 kpl
398 XYP-761, Kabus TC6, 2002, aikaisemmin KA 361
399 FFF-746, Kabus TC6, 2002, aikaisemmin KA 346

Satakunnan Liikenne Oy, 20 kpl
1 AZM-954, Volvo 9700H, 2002
3 XLF-481, Volvo 9700H, 2003
7 XLF-483, Volvo 9700H, 2003
10 XLF-482, Volvo 9700H, 2003
12 FLL-459, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
14 FLL-447, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
15 FLL-449, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
16 FLL-448, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
18 FLL-462, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
19 FLL-455, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
20 FLL-452, Volvo 9700H NG, 2008
21 FGI-581, Volvo 9700H, 2004
22 FGI-582, Volvo 9700H, 2004
47 XLF-484, Scania Lahti Eagle, 2003
190 EXZ-490, Kabus TC6, 2004
192 EXZ-492, Kabus TC6, 2004
193 EXZ-493, Kabus TC6, 2004
194 EXZ-494, Kabus TC6, 2004
196 EXZ-496, Kabus TC6, 2004
199 EXZ-499, Kabus TC6, 2004

Vuorelan Liikenne Oy, 1 kpl
8 YVR-166, Volvo 9700H NG, 2011



Näiden lisäksi Flex-Shuttlessa on näkynyt Helsingin Bussiliikenteen #309 eli vuoden 2003 Lahti Scala. Tässä ei tosin ole teippauksia.

----------


## jorkki

H ukkoselta valmistunut flex väreissä oleva Volvo B11R 9700 H,siitä yksiköstä mihin menee ei tietoa oisko satakunta pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> H ukkoselta valmistunut flex väreissä oleva Volvo B11R 9700 H,siitä yksiköstä mihin menee ei tietoa oisko satakunta pitkästä aikaa.


CNX-169 on rekisteri ja Traficomkaan ei vielä kerro uutta kotia.

----------


## eemeli113

> H ukkoselta valmistunut flex väreissä oleva Volvo B11R 9700 H,siitä yksiköstä mihin menee ei tietoa oisko satakunta pitkästä aikaa.


Mitä on yhtään meininkiä seurannut, niin tuo uudempi auto vapauttaa jostain muualta vanhemman auton Satakuntaan.

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan #195 oli kanssa flexattu, pikainen havainto tuosta 27.4.

Tuo Ukkosella työstetty CNX-169 on kaiketi muuten ensimmäinen automalli, joka on vielä tuotannossa ja päätyy näihin väreihin. Muiden tuotantohan on loppunut vuosia sitten.

----------


## antsa

Myös 191 ja 198 löytyvät bussidatasta Flex-väreissä. Eli onko 197 ainoa josta ei vielä havaintoa ?

----------


## eemeli113

> Myös 191 ja 198 löytyvät bussidatasta Flex-väreissä. Eli onko 197 ainoa josta ei vielä havaintoa ?


Jäänyt näemmä rekisteröimättä *omassa kuvassani* esiintyvä Flex 197. Kuva täällä.

----------


## kuukanko

Lahti Eaglet FGI-580 ja LKI-770 ovat Helsingissä Ruskeasuon varikolla Flex-väreissä. Bussikirjasto kertoo niiden olevan SatLi 48 ja 49.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> CNX-169 on rekisteri ja Traficomkaan ei vielä kerro uutta kotia.


Koiviston Auto 357 on tämä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

KA 344 on valkopohjaisessa Flex-värityksessä.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Koiviston Auto 357 on tämä.


Tästä linkistä pääsee meikäläisen ottamaan kuvaan kyseisestä autosta:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...kuu/KA+357.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

> KA 344 on valkopohjaisessa Flex-värityksessä.


KA 268 ja 348 ovat myös.

----------


## eemeli113

Kuopion Liikenteen #54 SLF-454 myös valkoinen Flex.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koiviston Autoja valkoisessa Flex-värityksessä: 258, 289 ja 290.

Oranssiraidassa siis enää autot 345 ja 365-368.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oranssiraidassa siis enää autot 345


Tämäkin on nyt valkoinen Flex.

----------


## eemeli113

Käsitykseni mukaan Helb #344 olisi poistunut käytöstä.

----------


## Eppu

> Käsitykseni mukaan Helb #344 olisi poistunut käytöstä.


Loogista sikäli, että sille ei ole vuoteen ollut enää liiemmin töitä.

----------


## Star 701

> Loogista sikäli, että sille ei ole vuoteen ollut enää liiemmin töitä.


Tuohan on jo poistunut viimevuoden loppupuolella, aiemmin näin Facebookissa kuvan autosta jossa oli Helbin varikolla rekisterikilvet poistettuina odottelemassa kohtaloaan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuohan on jo poistunut viimevuoden loppupuolella, aiemmin näin Facebookissa kuvan autosta jossa oli Helbin varikolla rekisterikilvet poistettuina odottelemassa kohtaloaan.


Taitaa olla jopa koivarin varikolla varaosa lähteenä, joku valkoinen 8700 siellä oli, muiden poistettujen konsernin autojen kanssa, kuvakin jonkun harrastajan instassa, face muutamia hetkiä sitten. en tähän hätään muista. aika näyttää.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenteen #73 tänään Flexin teipeissä. Eli ei täydessä värityksessa, vaan valkoinen + teipit.

----------


## repesorsa

Äsken lähti Porvoosta Helsinkiin Flex-teipattu 1+0+1-ovinen valkoinen 9700H. En nähnyt rekkaria eikä sivunroa mutta olisko tämä Norjan tuonti?  https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/kortti.php?haku=MZA-213

----------


## kuukanko

Taisin nähdä saman Helsingin päässä. En kiinnittänyt huomiota rekkariin, mutta kylkinumero oli 18.

----------


## repesorsa

> Taisin nähdä saman Helsingin päässä. En kiinnittänyt huomiota rekkariin, mutta kylkinumero oli 18.


Okei, kiitos, se numerohan oli tyhjä, siinne 10 ja 19 väliinhän uudet 9700-tulokkaat melkein on sijoitettu  :Smile:

----------

